
Nanci Pelosi Threatens “New Era” of Internet Regulations - wallace_f
https://reason.com/2019/04/16/nancy-pelosi-declares-a-new-era-of-internet-regulation-eu-threatens-same/
======
jstewartmobile
Threatens... like a pet Chihuahua?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California%27s_12th_congressio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California%27s_12th_congressional_district)

